# There was a terrorist attack in Germany today, and the MSM is practically silent



## Rapid (Oct 15, 2018)

You'd think this would be big news, right? Well, let's check the front page of the BBC:







Nope, nothing there. Good thing they're covering the important stuff though, like what pictures Trump puts up in the White House.


Let's give them the benefit of the doubt and check the front page of the Europe section:







Oh, ok, it gets a tiny bit of space there (no thumbnail though), and they literally call it a "_drama_", rather than terrorism. Oh, but it gets better. Look at this screenshot of the actual article:







They're lying. The BBC is _literally _fake news. And so is every other MSM organisation that's not covering this or making it out to be some tiny non-story. Why? Because it's bad news for migrants and Merkel. The real story, that is. But in order to find that, you'll have to look a bit further.

German police free hostage at Cologne train station | DW | 15.10.2018



> Klaus Rüschenschmidt, who led the police operation, said the perpetrator had initially thrown a Molotov cocktail inside a fast-food restaurant in the station, injuring a 14-year-old. An eyewitness told DW's David Martin at the scene that the young woman fled the restaurant with her legs on fire. She was taken to hospital.
> 
> The assailant then "fled to the pharmacy, where he took a hostage," Rüschenschmidt said. When special forces intervened, the man "attempted to set light to the hostage."
> 
> ...




Geiselnahme in Köln: Täter goss Benzin auf Frau – SEK griff zu!

^ Bild.de also has a story on it. The only reason they're getting away with minimal coverage of this is because no one died, fortunately. This time.


FYI, I checked and there's nothing on other big sites like CNN either (shocker), even under their world news sections.

Edit: 'silence' was hyperbole, but this should be front page news. It shouldn't be relegated to the backpage of your website. In the BBC's case, it's even worse, as they're literally posting fake news by reporting that it doesn't appear to be terror-related. If anything, that's even worse than not posting the story at all, as it sanitises it.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2018)

Reuters is covering it but not saying terrorism.

German police detain suspected hostage-taker and free woman | Reuters


----------



## Rapid (Oct 15, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Reuters is covering it but not saying terrorism.
> 
> German police detain suspected hostage-taker and free woman | Reuters



That's better than the BBC who outright wrote _that it doesn't appear to be terrorism-related_.

Sure, because normal people just strap on gas canisters, throw molotov cocktails and shout 'Allahu Akbar' before taking hostages.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

Another report
German police detain suspected hostage-taker and free woman | One America News Network


----------



## ZoneOne (Oct 15, 2018)

When the Ft. Hood TERRORIST attack was listed as "Work Place Violence"  - I'm not surprised at how terrorism incidents are down played.


----------



## DC (Oct 15, 2018)

ZoneOne said:


> When the Ft. Hood TERRORIST attack was listed as "Work Place Violence"  - I'm not surprised at how terrorism incidents are down played.


Maybe not to create hysteria in the sheep pen.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2018)

I think one of the biggest issues is that everyone -- not meaning people here -- has their own definition of what *terrorism* is unfortunately. I wish there was simply one and that it would be applied evenly across the board regardless of where it takes place and who commits the action.

IMO, Ft. Hood is a great example of my concerns.


----------



## Box (Oct 16, 2018)

human generated violence

lets not label it as terrorism


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm reading Deutsche Welle, same as @Rapid, the police reported to DW this:

"Police spokesman Klaus-Stephan Becker said investigators had found a document belonging to a 55-year-old Syrian asylum seeker in the pharmacy, which "likely belonged to the perpetrator now being treated in hospital."​
The man demanded the release from custody of a Tunisian woman, and was reported to have said he was a member "Daesh," an Arabic acronym for the "Islamic State" militant group. He had camping gas canisters with him that were stuck together with adhesive tape, as well as bottles of fire accelerant."​
I removed the (QUOTEs). I also understand your thinking @Box, why give "legs" to something that is a Petri dish disease. He was in the process of lighting his 2nd victim on fire when he became incapacitated by German forces. He had improvised explosive devices, per the article, so it could easily have been a worse outcome.

On every level it all is relative to human generated violence. If Germany calls it terror, that's what it is, and I don't think "news" should be the ones labeling it either. The Germany I knew had/has a substantial population of middle eastern immigrants, besides the current Syrian refugees.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 16, 2018)

Ariana broke off her engagement to Pete...and Meghan's got a bun in the oven. For God's sake, gentlemen, let's get our priorities straight.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 16, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Ariana broke off her engagement to Pete...and Meghan's got a bun in the oven. For God's sake, gentlemen, let's get our priorities straight.



Isn't that the truth! Unfortunately, we have become a nation whereby our MSM values its *viewer numbers* over its importance for getting the *news* out. Currently, the things you have listed is considered news by people unconcerned about their nation. I suspect it will only get worse.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 16, 2018)

Box said:


> human generated violence
> 
> lets not label it as terrorism



"The man demanded the release from custody of a Tunisian woman, and was reported to have said he was a member "Daish," an Arabic acronym for the "Islamic State" militant group."


If you're taking hostages for a political purpose, and swearing allegiance to ISIS, then that's terrorism. It's lucky no one got killed. He was in the process of setting his hostage on fire as they intervened and shot him.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Oct 16, 2018)

^But Trump's artwork, and "You're Black and Irish?"


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 16, 2018)

@Rapid , Germany has been walking on glass.

Current follow-up
German police 'not ruling out' terrorism in Cologne hostage-taking | DW | 16.10.2018

"Police have launched raids connected to the main suspect of an attack at Cologne's central train station. Authorities said witnesses reported hearing the subject vow his allegiance to 'Islamic State' terrorists.​
Police on Tuesday searched a flat in Cologne, as they investigate Monday's​attack and hostage-taking at the city's central train station, with the perpetrator already in custody and severely wounded following his arrest.​
They said they were not ruling out terrorism, as multiple witnesses told the police that the suspect had claimed allegiance to "Islamic State" during the attack. The man is a 55-year-old Syrian with a criminal record, officers said. The man remains severely injured in a Cologne hospital; a police spokeswoman said on Tuesday that she did not have any updates about his condition.​
Authorities have also urged the public to upload footage and photographs taken during a hostage-taking situation to an online portal as they search for more clues into the attack.​​*Blah...*​​*What happens next?*​
Police said on Tuesday that the investigation was "running at full speed." Forensics specialists have taken samples from the train station in a bid to find out more about the attack and its perpetrator."​​


----------



## wp18 (Oct 16, 2018)

I remember when they tried to blow up Rammstein and it barely made the news back when I lived in Germany


----------



## Rapid (Jan 5, 2019)

It's happening again. I searched, and the story below is nowhere to be found on BBC 'News'.

German Populist Party Office Targeted By Bombing



> A party office belonging to the populist Alternative for Germany (AfD) in the city of Döbeln was bombed with the State Criminal Police Office (LKA) stating they believe the attack to be politically motivated.



However they did choose to write about this:

German far right in vigilante threat



> A German far-right party, the NPD, has threatened to mount street patrols to "protect" areas where it claims the police are not doing enough to stop crime by asylum-seekers.



So, people patrolling their streets (when the police aren't doing their jobs because they're too busy investigating meanies on Twitter) is apparently a threat that's worth reporting, but people bombing a political office -- in a clear act of terrorism -- isn't worth reporting by the UK press.

Fake edit: upon further inspection, it looks like they added a small paragraph about the bombing in the above story from yesterday. Are you kidding me? The main story to them isn't that terrorists bombed a political office, but that people are taking part in what basically amounts to a neighborhood watch project? It's painfully obvious that if you're only going to run one main story (not that they're limited to one story), then it should be about the actual act of terrorism... not some alarmist/sensationalist reaction to people trying to reclaim their streets.


----------



## Gordus (Jan 5, 2019)

Sadly this is not shocking. Murders and incidents like that are constantly downplayed here to avoid hysteria because it would make the government look bad in face of to their current 'zero border' policy debacle. People are getting more and more upset and increasingly loud about it, which is in all honesty, perfectly understandable. There have been shocking murders lately but you barely hear / read of them in the main media outlets. When they report, it's always downplayed.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 5, 2019)

Gordus said:


> Sadly this is not shocking. Murders and incidents like that are constantly downplayed here to avoid hysteria because it would make the government look bad in face of to their current 'zero border' policy debacle. People are getting more and more upset and increasingly loud about it, which is in all honesty, perfectly understandable. There have been shocking murders lately but you barely hear / read of them in the main media outlets. When they report, it's always downplayed.


That sucks, really hope things get better for you guys down there. Merkle and her cronies have been thoroughly screwing over the German people with their stupid zero-border policy.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2019)

ZoneOne said:


> When the Ft. Hood TERRORIST attack was listed as "Work Place Violence"  - I'm not surprised at how terrorism incidents are down played.



What pissed me off more than that was all of our elected officials and senior DoD officials falling all over themselves to defend against an imaginary 'backlash' and to beat the 'diversity' drum even harder:




> Chief of Staff





> Gen. George W. Casey, Jr. said "I'm concerned that this increased speculation could cause a backlash against some of our Muslim soldiers ... Our diversity, not only in our Army, but in our country, is a strength. And as horrific as this tragedy was, if our diversity becomes a casualty, I think that's worse."



2009 Fort Hood shooting - Wikipedia

Worse than your Soldiers getting murdered en masse? Um, ok sir.   why don't you concentrate on force generation, projection, and protection and leave the virtue signaling to people who don't wear an Army uniform.


----------

